# Looking to buy Russian yearling or hatchling tortoise!



## emylimarie (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi everyone! I've tried to go through the forums to find an updated thread with breeders but no luck. 

I'm looking to buy a Russian yearling or hatchling tortoise, male preferred. Does anyone know of any reputable breeders? I've emailed some of these companies like TortoiseSupply, ArizonaTortoiseCompound, Tortstort but no reply  I'm in Vegas and we have a few reptile stores here like LLLReptile but the Russian yearlings don't look so healthy with white looking powder on their shells (see pic, is this normal?) I've had tortoises before never seen this. 





Also looking to get on waitlist for Egyptian tortoises as well. Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thank you for your time!


----------



## ZenHerper (Apr 24, 2021)

Last year seemed like the Biggest Tortoise Buying Year Of Ever (wonder why, lol). Yearlings are not easy to come by this year.

It will still be a month (or two or three or four) before hatchlings are deemed healthy enough to leave reputable breeders (outdoor colonies are just laying eggs now, forex). Our @Carol S has lovely Russians. I'd recommend patience, and see what responses you get here. (If the animal in your hand is a yearling, I'll eat a hat.)

In the meantime, wander around the 2021 threads and meet some folks.

This is the Mediterranean sub-forum:




__





Mediterranean Tortoises (genus Testudo)







www.tortoiseforum.org





Welcome!


----------



## emylimarie (Apr 24, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Last year seemed like the Biggest Tortoise Buying Year Of Ever (wonder why, lol). Yearlings are not easy to come by this year.
> 
> It will still be a month (or two or three or four) before hatchlings are deemed healthy enough to leave reputable breeders (outdoor colonies are just laying eggs now, forex). Our @Carol S has lovely Russians. I'd recommend patience, and see what responses you get here. (If the animal in your hand is a yearling, I'll eat a hat.)
> 
> ...


So helpful! Thank you so much for your help! And yep sorry that was a typo!


----------



## nootnootbu (Jul 3, 2021)

emylimarie said:


> Hi everyone! I've tried to go through the forums to find an updated thread with breeders but no luck.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a Russian yearling or hatchling tortoise, male preferred. Does anyone know of any reputable breeders? I've emailed some of these companies like TortoiseSupply, ArizonaTortoiseCompound, Tortstort but no reply  I'm in Vegas and we have a few reptile stores here like LLLReptile but the Russian yearlings don't look so healthy with white looking powder on their shells (see pic, is this normal?) I've had tortoises before never seen this.
> 
> ...


The white powder could just be calcium powder if it easily rinses off. he looks dehydrated to me. Probably in bad need of regular soaking. If it's a reptile store that has him, you might want to talk to them about how important regular soaks are for these animals. They do not get all their needed water through their food, though that is a common misbelief in the generic reptile community.


----------



## HustonM (Jul 10, 2021)

emylimarie said:


> Hi everyone! I've tried to go through the forums to find an updated thread with breeders but no luck.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a Russian yearling or hatchling tortoise, male preferred. Does anyone know of any reputable breeders? I've emailed some of these companies like TortoiseSupply, ArizonaTortoiseCompound, Tortstort but no reply  I'm in Vegas and we have a few reptile stores here like LLLReptile but the Russian yearlings don't look so healthy with white looking powder on their shells (see pic, is this normal?) I've had tortoises before never seen this.
> 
> ...


Hello, we have a 2 year old Russian male ( we bought him here from Carl S. when we lived in Ca ) we would like to rehome we are in Aurora Co. We are about to have out first child and wont have the time to dedicate to him. Thx


----------



## LRZtorts (Jul 15, 2021)

I have some hatchlings that will be ready for a new home in August. Feel free to check out my Facebook page LRZcreations for pictures and info.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jul 16, 2021)

emylimarie said:


> Hi everyone! I've tried to go through the forums to find an updated thread with breeders but no luck.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a Russian yearling or hatchling tortoise, male preferred. Does anyone know of any reputable breeders? I've emailed some of these companies like TortoiseSupply, ArizonaTortoiseCompound, Tortstort but no reply  I'm in Vegas and we have a few reptile stores here like LLLReptile but the Russian yearlings don't look so healthy with white looking powder on their shells (see pic, is this normal?) I've had tortoises before never seen this.
> 
> ...


That looks like a full grown tortoise. My first tortoise I got from a pet store by shopping around. Didnt know the difference between wildcaught and captive bread, but now I do. So my second tortoise is a western hermanns hatchling I got from garden state tortoise which you can look up online. His name is chris leone. He has plenty of other species as well. But he is an extremely reputable breeder you can even find him on youtube. I would recommend him based on how much effort he puts into his animals. Good luck.
Most animals that come from pet stores are claim to have parasites. Weather that’s true or not depends on if they look or are sick.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 16, 2021)

emylimarie said:


> Hi everyone! I've tried to go through the forums to find an updated thread with breeders but no luck.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a Russian yearling or hatchling tortoise, male preferred. Does anyone know of any reputable breeders? I've emailed some of these companies like TortoiseSupply, ArizonaTortoiseCompound, Tortstort but no reply  I'm in Vegas and we have a few reptile stores here like LLLReptile but the Russian yearlings don't look so healthy with white looking powder on their shells (see pic, is this normal?) I've had tortoises before never seen this.
> 
> ...


I believe Tortstork has some Russian hatchlings.


----------



## Jessica.andrei81 (Jul 20, 2021)

emylimarie said:


> Hi everyone! I've tried to go through the forums to find an updated thread with breeders but no luck.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a Russian yearling or hatchling tortoise, male preferred. Does anyone know of any reputable breeders? I've emailed some of these companies like TortoiseSupply, ArizonaTortoiseCompound, Tortstort but no reply  I'm in Vegas and we have a few reptile stores here like LLLReptile but the Russian yearlings don't look so healthy with white looking powder on their shells (see pic, is this normal?) I've had tortoises before never seen this.
> 
> ...


Hello, Are you still looking for one? Pm me fore more info and where you are located. Or text me at (757) 608-6462


----------

